# Baffle - did I do it right?



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I used an aquaclear sponge with two rubberbands over the outlets. The surface of the water only moves slightly now, but should it be super still? 

Also, one of the rubberbands I used is in the water. It's also red. Is this a problem or will fishy think it's a worm?

If it matters, this is a Marineland Hex 5 gallon. Both pictures were taken when the filter was running.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats perfectly fine. You probably dont need the two bottom rubberbands. They get decrepit when constantly submerged, so they may break.

As long as it wont knock the fish around (like if he swims under it) or push him hard away or down, its fine!

Eventually, it will slow and not need a baffle. Mine did in less than 8 months.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Thats perfectly fine. You probably dont need the two bottom rubberbands. They get decrepit when constantly submerged, so they may break.
> 
> As long as it wont knock the fish around (like if he swims under it) or push him hard away or down, its fine!
> 
> Eventually, it will slow and not need a baffle. Mine did in less than 8 months.


do you mean the filter motor gets weaker or does it get accumilation to slow down the flow over time? i put the thin aquarium foam (doubled up) that held anacharis together and put it on my 2.5g filter, it runs like a leaky faucet and it still seems to create a flow (a floating silk plant leaf is forced to the bottom). at the moment its a constant 2-3mm wide section that flows into the tank.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Mostly the motor, but partly the gunk builds up, internally..If you let it dry for a few months (lol) it flakes back off.

This filter is a little derp at times, and is strange ebcause of where its located in the tank, but very good.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Mostly the motor, but partly the gunk builds up, internally..If you let it dry for a few months (lol) it flakes back off.
> 
> This filter is a little derp at times, and is strange ebcause of where its located in the tank, but very good.


thank you, i'll keep it as is until the fish goes in and judges it. i'll get thicker foam if its not enough.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Thats perfectly fine. You probably dont need the two bottom rubberbands. They get decrepit when constantly submerged, so they may break.
> 
> As long as it wont knock the fish around (like if he swims under it) or push him hard away or down, its fine!
> 
> Eventually, it will slow and not need a baffle. Mine did in less than 8 months.


Are you sick of me yet? :lol:

There's only one rubberband on the bottom, it looks like two because of the reflection. I'm not convinced it'll stay either. I may see what a good ol' zapstrap might accomplish.

But first, I needs a fishy to really test. Yep, all in the name of science :hmm:

Speaking of science...



nel3 said:


> (a floating silk plant leaf is forced to the bottom


I totally rushed over to my tank to try this after I read your post! What a fabu idea. Very smart. Good luck with your baffling endeavors!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I use a bit of plastic wrap to see, when I do it.

Sick of you? Nooo. Im the one perusing YOU! Haha  I dont mind or anything, ask away. I liked my 5 hex, and cant wait to put it back into commission. Tomorrow, its gonna be a plant tank for a water sprite that is literally as long as my arm, dang DX


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

fishcurl said:


> I totally rushed over to my tank to try this after I read your post! What a fabu idea. Very smart. Good luck with your baffling endeavors!


NP fishcurl. i think mines still a bit strong but then again thats the main issue with the aqueon 2.5g filter.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Thats perfectly fine. You probably dont need the two bottom rubberbands. They get decrepit when constantly submerged, so they may break.
> 
> As long as it wont knock the fish around (like if he swims under it) or push him hard away or down, its fine!
> 
> Eventually, it will slow and not need a baffle. Mine did in less than 8 months.


I use hair ties since they last longer


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that I finally have a new buddy (squee! pictures in the picture forum), I'm still not sure if the baffle is doing its job or not. He isn't getting pushed down violently, but I still think he's being pushed around somewhat. Either that, or it's just him being spazzy.

Time will tell I guess. I'll keep an eye on it and see if I might need do do anything else.

EDIT: I went and had a closer look - it seems that when I replaced the hood etc., the baffle got knocked askew. I'm going to wait a few hours before I go in and mess with it. He seems to be having a fun time, though. I mean...if he really didn't like it, wouldn't he just go to the other side of the tank where there's no real flow?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my 2.5g filter is sucking up some anacharis leaves, its depositing some in the filter pad. ive shut off the filter incase it can clog the impeller. will an AQ foam do well to baffle the filter intake and will it do long term damage to the filter motor?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

It shouldnt do damage. The fact that it can suck up anacharis means it can suck up fins, though, which needs to be addressed!

You can dam the intake up. It shouldnt cause harm. Just dont jam the stuff up too close to the impeller.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

fishcurl said:


> Now that I finally have a new buddy (squee! pictures in the picture forum), I'm still not sure if the baffle is doing its job or not. He isn't getting pushed down violently, but I still think he's being pushed around somewhat. Either that, or it's just him being spazzy.
> 
> Time will tell I guess. I'll keep an eye on it and see if I might need do do anything else.
> 
> EDIT: I went and had a closer look - it seems that when I replaced the hood etc., the baffle got knocked askew. I'm going to wait a few hours before I go in and mess with it. He seems to be having a fun time, though. I mean...if he really didn't like it, wouldn't he just go to the other side of the tank where there's no real flow?


If hes not getting flung down hard, its ok. I think they DO like it, sometimes. My big guy does and the bf's neurotic, constantly glass surfing plakat loooveess a stronger current to derp around in.

I would baffle it back up, just in case it blows out a fin (makes it rip/makes a hole), but if its just a slight knock-down, its not an issue.


And copper, I used hair ties, too, but they always leech color on me ;^;
Now I just jam it between the cover of the HOB filter and the filter itself and yell at it, no bands required... Also, no sanity, but hey. I can yell at a filter if I wanna! D:< Ragh!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> It shouldnt do damage. The fact that it can suck up anacharis means it can suck up fins, though, which needs to be addressed!
> 
> You can dam the intake up. It shouldnt cause harm. Just dont jam the stuff up too close to the impeller.


i already address this problem for the most part. i had some AQ foam that i put inside the intake tube. it still sucks the anacharis leaves close to the intake tube but it wont enter the tube. would i need to baffle the exterior of the tube also? i'll take a pic later today of it.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Why has no one used a zip tie to keep the baffle on? I have wanted to try that, but my baffle is being kept against the filter by the lid glass.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for following up, Pew.

I should have posted back - I adjusted the baffle on day 1 and it helped immensely. He has no problems swimming now and often hangs around the baffle.

I just have to be careful when I take the top off that I don't sqoosh the foam out of place.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

is it ok to put extra AQ foam outside of the filter intake and wrap it up with some cloth to prevent it from disentegtating and fouling the water? atm theres some in the bottom half of the intake tube.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Another update to the baffle.

You know it's working when your fishy builds a bubble nest on it :lol:


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

XD


----------

